# Tivo Android App Suggestions



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

Sure, I wish it could stream, but that has been suggested for a long time. I have three suggestions for the user interface and remotely controlling the Tivo (in priority order):

1) Provide an option to schedule a manual recording through the app. Sunday CBS Sports always runs over. If I know when 60 Minutes starts, I know when the Good Wife and Mentalist start and can program a manual recording intead of searching for the start in a padded recording. I'd like to do it from upstairs without interrupting what the wife is watching.

2) The app lets me delete a show from the My Shows list IF AND ONLY IF I haven't watched or started to watch. If I forget to delete it after watching, let me clean up the My Shows list from upstairs. I think the competing DVR Commander allows this. Include the Delete button for a (partially) watched show.

3) There is a Tivo app which only allows portrait orientation and a Tivo for Tablets which appears to only allow landscape. Why not allow either view and use the orientation sensor.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

For #2 I don't know about the Android app, but on the iOS app you can delete anything by just swiping it, left or right, which brings up a delete button. The only time that doesn't work is if that show is paused on the main TV, but if that happens you can just pick something from the guide and select Watch On TV then you can delete the show.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks, the Android app is a little different. From My Shows list, tap the program to bring up a details screen. If the show is unwatched, there is a Delete button at the bottom of the details. If the show is partially or fully watched the Delete button is deleted. That probably required extra coding so somebody thought it was a good idea, but it isn't.


----------

